# Heidi Klum - großmaschiges Oberteil - Wallpaper (2x)



## Fr33chen (22 Mai 2007)

1024x800, also Bildschirmauflösung:


----------



## buRn (23 Mai 2007)

Oha... Ich bin normalerweise keine Heidi-Fan, aber diese Bilder könnten das ändern.
Und wenn heute nicht jedes Bild noch 1000x durhc den PC gejagt werden würde würde wir oben rum sicher noch so einiges begutachten können.

Trotzdem: geilgeilgeil, danke fürs posten


----------



## mark lutz (23 Mai 2007)

danke für diese hammer bilder ich bin zwar nicht so der heidi fan aber die sachen gefallen mir


----------



## d3nnis (23 Mai 2007)

Das Oberteil ist nicht geschmeidig, es ist Gott. :=)


----------



## G3GTSp (23 Mai 2007)

Danke für die Bilder der süüüsssen
:3dlechz: :3dinlove: :3dthumbup:


----------



## freeman111 (25 Mai 2007)

da kann der Sommer kommen, danke dafür


----------



## flr21 (6 Mai 2010)

woww


----------



## Coce777 (6 Mai 2010)

thx


----------



## neman64 (6 Mai 2010)

:thx: für die heißen Wallpapers von Heidi.


----------



## Punisher (18 Sep. 2012)

geile Möpse


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2012)

Mir gefallen sie.


----------

